# Termostato de estampadora



## aldosaavedra (Sep 6, 2013)

Hola amigos, me llamo Aldo, soy nuevo por aca y necesito ayuda, tengo una estampadora de poleras, la que me da para trabajar y vivir, pero ayer hizo corto circuito, y ahora no regula la temperatura, esta debe ser automatica y cortar a los 180° o a lo que uno programe, pero no se detiene y calienta al maximo, desarme y tiene una resistencia quemada, pero no se logra determinar su codificacion de colores, tiene un procesador Texas instruments mod op07c,(por lo que logro ver). Si me pudieran ayudar a descubrir que resistencia comprar...se los agradeceria, ya que es mi fuente de trabajo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 6, 2013)

Tu estampadora, ¿ Posee marca/modelo ? como para tratar de buscar el esquema

Por la forma en que explotó esa resistencia se me ocurre que debe haber mas cosas quemadas.


----------



## aldosaavedra (Sep 6, 2013)

El controlador es marca Aiset YLE-2001.... uff...si es mas........
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

Mirá , los Novus andan muy bien , andan por unos $ 500 / 80 U$A :

http://www.diamoresa.com.ar/Novus%20N321.html

http://listado.mercadolibre.com.ar/termostato-novus

Saludos !


----------



## aldosaavedra (Sep 6, 2013)

MMMmmmm....Parece *que* comprar uno sera mejor, el problema es la plata, no hay.......ah soy de Chile...vere si encuentro repuestos aca....ja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2013)

El Novus es Brasileño y se usa mucho en la industria


----------

